# algen und seerose??



## rcm2602 (25. Mai 2009)

hallo an alle,

sind das algen??wenn ja was kann ich dagegen machen??
wird die seerose noch und ist sie richtig gepflanzt??


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: algen und seerose??*

Servus rcm

Ja das sind Algen, ist eine Mischung aus Faden- und Schwebalgen.

Dagegen kannst ohne Technik Pflanzen pflanzen und nicht zu knapp und Geduld haben.
Mit Technik: UVC + Siebfilter, dann solltest aber keine __ Muscheln im Teich haben.
Erstere Variante gefällt mir persönlich besser und ist auch effektiver 
Da die Nährstoffe endgültig aus dem Wasser sind. Die sind in den Pflanzen eingelagert = Wachstum.

Zur Seerose: schaut nicht gut aus , kannst aber probieren sie höher zu stellen, so das das eine Blatt schwimmt. Später, wenn dann doch ein zweites kommt ein bisserl tiefer, usw.; und mach den "Springbrunnen" weg. Wasser permanent von oben wollen Seerosen garnet.


----------



## rcm2602 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: algen und seerose??*

das wasserspiel ist mit einem uvlicht versehen!
dachte das hilft!?
welche pflanzen soll ich einsetzen damit es was hilft??


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: algen und seerose??*

Servus

UVC hilft schon, es tötet die Schwebalgen ab, die dann verklumpen und dadurch mit einem Siebfilter aus dem Kreislauf kommen. Ohne Siebfilter bleiben sie im Wasser und gehen in Lösung, also wieder Nahrung = Nitrat, für neue Algen - ein Kreislauf.

Pflanzen, vorallem Unterwasserpflanzen (Hornkraut z.B.) und Starkzehrer (Wasserschwertlilien) aber auch Schwimmpflanzen (Teichlinsen) helfen den Nitratgehalt zu senken und damit den Algen die Nahrung entziehen.

Aber das ist mit Geduld verbunden, die Pflanzen können nicht gleich alle Nährstoffe binden. Also Geduld ist das oberste Gebot der Stunde.


----------

